# 1965 GTO bumper numbers



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

Bought another set of 1965 GTO, Tempest, lemans bumpers. The front looks original with the stamping defects the original had. It’s lacking the numbers behind the license plate area. Might be an older reproduction? Do all tithe bumpers have the numbers? Thanks


----------

